# cleaning an Electrostatic Air Filter



## nethgerona (Mar 27, 2018)

Can somebody tell me the proper way of cleaning an Electrostatic Air Filter? Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## whitemechanical (May 7, 2018)

You can easily clean your electrostatic air filter by following below given steps :

Remove the filter from the vent and place it below running water and plenty of space. Outdoors, they often work best with a hose to spray water.
Use a vacuum cleaner with a soft brush holder to gently remove dust and dirt while the filter is still dry. Start with the dirty side of the filter first to avoid pushing the dirt into the air filter. This suction also helps to loosen the tape attached to the filter.
Once the loose dirt and the tape have been removed, the filter is turned and water is sprayed through the filter in the direction opposite to the airflow. A spray nozzle in a hose works well for this. Be careful not to use excessive force with water as this may damage the filter.
Spray with ZAP! Clean and use the soft brush to gently brush the areas where dirt and ribbon remain.
Wash the filter thoroughly and spray water back through the filter in the direction opposite the airflow.
Let the water flow. Shaking the filter gently will help remove excess water.
Allow the filter to dry completely before reinstalling it.


----------



## whitemechanical (May 7, 2018)

You can easily clean your electrostatic air filter by following below given steps :


Remove the filter from the vent and place it below running water and plenty of space. Outdoors, they often work best with a hose to spray water.
Use a vacuum cleaner with a soft brush holder to gently remove dust and dirt while the filter is still dry. Start with the dirty side of the filter first to avoid pushing the dirt into the air filter. This suction also helps to loosen the tape attached to the filter.
Once the loose dirt and the tape have been removed, the filter is turned and water is sprayed through the filter in the direction opposite to the airflow. A spray nozzle in a hose works well for this. Be careful not to use excessive force with water as this may damage the filter.
Spray with ZAP! Clean and use the soft brush to gently brush the areas where dirt and ribbon remain.
Wash the filter thoroughly and spray water back through the filter in the direction opposite the airflow.
Let the water flow. Shaking the filter gently will help remove excess water.
Allow the filter to dry completely before reinstalling it.


----------



## faithheatingcooling (Aug 16, 2018)

When I’m doing to clean and check on A customer is the unit that has one of these filter systems I take them out first and clean them by running water over it either outside at a hose or inside out at some sink really well and then let them dry really good while I am doing the rest of the maintenance.


----------

